# Punchman6 taunts some noobs!!!!!!



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

:drinking:Whats up y'all??? Decided it was time to play with some of the noobs around here, so Im setting up a NOOB bombing run that could last for a while...I will try to get out 2 bombs a week and see where it goes from there!!! If anyone wants to join in on the fun, just PM me and we will chat:smoke:.....

So, here goes.......

DC# 03092880000092863903

bombs away!!!!!


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

This will be interesting. I can't wait to see some of your packages!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanx Levi...it should be fun to see the path of destruction I lay on these poor unsuspecting fools!!!!!:fencing:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*ATTN ALL NEW MEMBERS!:* Be aware that David is a Chef so he is very conversant with "Cooking Up" something tasty. You have been warned.eep:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Youre a chef and you brew beer? I think me and you should get an apartment together


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> *ATTN ALL NEW MEMBERS!:* Be aware that David is a Chef so he is very conversant with "Cooking Up" something tasty. You have been warned.eep:


David, Have I mentioned you scare the crap out of me? And this post above isn't helping matters... :behindsofa: back behind the couch I go :rotfl:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

HMMM Could be awesome


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. This thread is hilarious. I guess all the noob's should by some hard hats as there could be several rounds of artillery. Incoming!!

Side note: Very generous to see PunchMan6 doing something like this for the new members. This just goes back to my post over the weekend when I made the comment about the number of classy members are here at Puff.com. Look forward to reading about the bombings!


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I ain't scared!!!!!!! :behindsofa:ray2:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Someone else picking on the noobs!!!!!

I love it!!! Can't wait to see the destruction!:evil:

Go get em Dave!!


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see what happens next...


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

These threads are a riot, clearly you guys have too much fun!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> These threads are a riot, clearly you guys have too much fun!


That's why we are here!!!!!:kicknuts:oke::boxing::boxing:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

:dizzy:AHHHahahahahaha...you guys are friggin crazy!!! Im hopin to see some bombs land in the next day or so...more to go out ASAP...just started a new job and its a BIG one, so my time is limited for the next 2 weeks, but I will make time to bomb the newbs that deserve it!!!!!:fencing:

eace: :smoke:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

angryeaglesfan said:


> I ain't scared!!!!!!! :behindsofa:ray2:


Ummmm...dude, you have NO idea!!!!! You should start building ur bomb shelter NOW, them there is fightin words!!!! Watch the skies brother noob, you are now ON my radar!!!!! LOL...J/K.............NOT!!!!!!
Well, maybe............!

eace:

AND your an Eagles fan?!!!! Oh man, you just went to the top of the list...Im a GIANTS fan my whole life!!!!!!! This is war.....


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Ummmm...dude, you have NO idea!!!!! You should start building ur bomb shelter NOW, them there is fightin words!!!! Watch the skies brother noob, you are now ON my radar!!!!! LOL...J/K.............NOT!!!!!!
> Well, maybe............!
> 
> eace:
> ...


Can't we just agree to hate Donovan McNabb and those dastardly Dallas Cowboys! (Go Eagles! To 8-8 this year, apparently...)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Ummmm...dude, you have NO idea!!!!! You should start building ur bomb shelter NOW, them there is fightin words!!!! Watch the skies brother noob, you are now ON my radar!!!!! LOL...J/K.............NOT!!!!!!
> Well, maybe............!
> 
> eace:
> ...


Never a good thing to tell us your not scared. I'm with you David. Hmmmm, might have to wait a little but I have more boxes coming. Just let me know if they get too cocky. LMAO.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww Crap David _and_ Warren getting in on the noob pwnage?!?! NO one is safe now, you hear me? *NO ONE*!!!one11!elventyone!!
*runs away screaming incoherently*


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

My wife is a Giants fan........so it's quiet in my house at least twice a year!!! As for not listening and getting cocky, I apparently still haven't learned my lesson from the cigar band post. But be forewarned, I won't go down without a fight........us Iggles fans are crazy like that! :rockon:


Now........off to Home Depot to get some supplies.........just in case:eyebrows:ainkiller::help:


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Fellow newbs, let me just remind you that the best defense is a good offense. You can just sit there and take it if you want. And maybe while you're waiting around to see what happens you can also put Lifetime Movies on the TV and knit some lace doilies. Enjoy a refreshing wine cooler while you're at it.

But I think we're made of better stuff than that, and if you have the cojones (and the postcount and the required time on the forum) to take this to the enemy, then grab a manly Scotch, pick a target and launch. I know I'm not waiting around, I've already launched a sneak attack on an unsuspecting brother. :tease:

Viva la newbs!


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wish I could help out with the sneak attack but, sadly I am still to new. Until the time is right I will just sit back and watch the generosity of everyone on puff. It has amazed me at how giving people are. Guess that is what makes it the best.


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Wish I could help out with the sneak attack but, sadly I am still to new. Until the time is right I will just sit back and watch the generosity of everyone on puff. It has amazed me at how giving people are. Guess that is what makes it the best.


I look forward to joining in the festivities when I'm eligible, as there are a couple brands I'd like to get opinions on. However, I understand and agree with Puff.com's rules - I'd rather serve my probation period that see the board turn into SPAMville.


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

The BOTL on this site are amazing. Way to go guys. Can't wait to reach my 60 or is it 90 day mark? Either way....i am carefully setting my coordinates for some future bombings...lol


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

My wife is a Giants fan


smart woman


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like this noob is safe ... that bomb is somewhere in Kentucky right now ... that postal worker has NOOOOOO IDEA what he's holding on to!!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> Fellow newbs, let me just remind you that the best defense is a good offense. You can just sit there and take it if you want. And maybe while you're waiting around to see what happens you can also put Lifetime Movies on the TV and knit some lace doilies. Enjoy a refreshing wine cooler while you're at it.
> 
> But I think we're made of better stuff than that, and if you have the cojones (and the postcount and the required time on the forum) to take this to the enemy, then grab a manly Scotch, pick a target and launch. I know I'm not waiting around, I've already launched a sneak attack on an unsuspecting brother. :tease:
> 
> Viva la newbs!


oh ... you dont worry there brother ... I have that date marked on my calender and my finger on the trigger ... I have a couple bombs ready for deployment!

the CUBAN CARTEL will strike soon!!!


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

With each day that passes, I get closer and closer to the day I can begin bombing. I can't wait to participate in the joy that they call BOMBS!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> *ATTN ALL NEW MEMBERS!:* Be aware that David is a Chef so he is very conversant with "Cooking Up" something tasty. You have been warned.eep:


Warren that is one of the friggin funniest pics of a chef Ive ever seen!!! A little scary too, how did u get that pic from my cpu??? That was never supposed to hit the airwaves, it tends to scare people away!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!! All kidding aside...really, how did u get that?? Have u been incontact with my girlfriend????lolainkiller:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I know firsthand the scorched-earth results of a Tashaz attack. I'll be joyfully picking shrapnel out of my humidor for quite a while.

This PunchMan6, though ... who knows???? Maybe his boom is worse than his bomb? Or maybe no one has lived to tell the tale?

I'll be interested to see someone post the fallout from the upshot of his downpour ...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> Warren that is one of the friggin funniest pics of a chef Ive ever seen!!! A little scary too, how did u get that pic from my cpu??? That was never supposed to hit the airwaves, it tends to scare people away!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!! All kidding aside...really, how did u get that?? Have u been incontact with my girlfriend????lolainkiller:


Google images "Crazy Chef" LMAO. Or just type in "Chef PunchMan". :rockon::hungry:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Detailed Results:

Arrival at Post Office, August 26, 2010, 10:16 am, BOWLING GREEN, KY 42101


Whew..safe...

Hey are you sending cigars to the Corvette Factory?? Maybe they will send a new Vette in return..


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

a bomb is the last thing i need right now im already having a horrible day pretty much lost 700 dollars fuuuuuuuuuu man glad im safe


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

aight, first few bombs have landed...more noob bombs goin out on Monday!!!! Watch the skies...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 said:


> aight, first few bombs have landed...more noob bombs goin out on Monday!!!! Watch the skies...


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

PunchMan6 said:


> :drinking:Whats up y'all??? Decided it was time to play with some of the noobs around here, so Im setting up a NOOB bombing run that could last for a while...I will try to get out 2 bombs a week and see where it goes from there!!! If anyone wants to join in on the fun, just PM me and we will chat:smoke:.....
> 
> So, here goes.......
> 
> ...


Wow im not the only uni bomber? this will be fun to watch!opcorn:
btw lets all bump this gentlemen for the kind (yet evil):evil: gesture!


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Where are the pictures of the damage? I want to see what kind of guy we are dealing with here!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

AWESOME PLAN!!

Get 'em David!! :woohoo:


----------



## Rp15x (Aug 17, 2010)

No pics of the damages yet? Been dying to see them....


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Rp15x said:


> No pics of the damages yet? Been dying to see them....


:tpd:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

are you guys serious????...........LOL

Here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274928-team-wa-attacks-even-when-man-down.html

more to come!!!!

Damn noobs!!!!!:gossip:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> :dizzy:AHHHahahahahaha...you guys are friggin crazy!!! Im hopin to see some bombs land in the next day or so...more to go out ASAP...just started a new job and its a BIG one, so my time is limited for the next 2 weeks, but I will make time to bomb the newbs that deserve it!!!!!:fencing:
> 
> eace: :smoke:


Congrats with the new job. Hope things are working out well for you and you are doing something you enjoy.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Looks like this noob is safe ... that bomb is somewhere in Kentucky right now ... that postal worker has NOOOOOO IDEA what he's holding on to!!!


Whoa. Where did it land in Kentucky? I'm in Northern Kentucky and I haven't heard any explosions anywhere. Whew!

Ah I see it now. Bowling Green. Very nice! Def waiting to see the pics of the damage.

Again a very nice gesture for those doing this. Still got about 35 days or so before I would be able to pull something off of this magnitude!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Congrats with the new job. Hope things are working out well for you and you are doing something you enjoy.


Thanx David, but that job actually didnt last more than 1 day!!! It was too much of a shit-show to turn around, even for me!!! Sometimes you have to just walk away and say..."No way!!!" It would have been like putting a band-aid on a HUGE wound!!! Not good for my health!!! LOL

Either way, I have some real good leads and will be workin again soon..Peace

- D


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

A Marine is always prepared!!!!!!










eep:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Thanx David, but that job actually didnt last more than 1 day!!! It was too much of a shit-show to turn around, even for me!!! Sometimes you have to just walk away and say..."No way!!!" It would have been like putting a band-aid on a HUGE wound!!! Not good for my health!!! LOL
> 
> Either way, I have some real good leads and will be workin again soon..Peace
> 
> - D


Oh man sorry to hear fellow BOTL. At least you knew it wasn't worth the fight to try and turn it around whatever the job may be. I'm sure the perfect job is out there for you and it's a matter of time. As they always say, everything happens for a reason.

Best of luck with the leads and hope you land the one you really want.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

:humble::bump:Well, just spoke to my cousin and it seems she may have an awesome job for me, AND I finally get to STOP doing what Ive been doing forever...and start something new!!! Yea, no more 16 hr. days in a hotter than hell kitchen!!!!!

Alright, thats outta the way, now onto the real business...

Here we go...watch the skies fello newbs!!!!!!!!!!:mad2::mad2::mad2::twisted::twisted::twisted:

03090330000181340052
03090330000181340069

Be on the lookout for NOOB BOMBS!!!!!!!!!:dunno::dunno::usa:

eace:


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new job offer!!!! Hopefully this is a good opportunity for you..........and for the other noobs, this probably means more bombings.......:mad2:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

best of luck with that job offer david... hope it pulls through for you... and with the other topic.... destroy those newbs.....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright! Well hopefully the everything happens for a reason statement to you a couple of days ago pays off. I hope everything works out for you with the new job situation. I'd def be looking for something else as well if I had to spend 16 hours in a kitchen. I say good day sir!!


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

Just when you think it safe to come out of hiding, another round is launched. What kind of world are we living in when you cannot even go to your own mailbox without being worried. This is ridiculous!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

David - let us know about the job - hope it works out for ya!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

slclift said:


> Just when you think it safe to come out of hiding, another round is launched. What kind of world are we living in when you cannot even go to your own mailbox without being worried. This is ridiculous!


Damn dude!!! Why you gotta go and blow up my shit like that??!!!! LOL..thats the way it is around here brother...I think the word is INTIMIDATION!!!! :hurt:

Doh....wait for it!!!!!

Just be careful bro....be very very careful!!!!!:angel::dunno:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tritones said:


> David - let us know about the job - hope it works out for ya!


And thanx Mike for the kind words...and to everyone...THANX!!! I should know something in the next few days...polished up the old resume and sent it out to her so somethin should happen soon...after 21 years as a chef in NYC..Im ready to start pursuing my other pasions....namely...BEER!!!!! I'll let u all know what sgoin on...Thanx again BOTL's, you guysare the best people ever!!!!


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> And thanx Mike for the kind words...and to everyone...THANX!!! I should know something in the next few days...polished up the old resume and sent it out to her so somethin should happen soon...after 21 years as a chef in NYC..Im ready to start pursuing my other pasions....namely...BEER!!!!! I'll let u all know what sgoin on...Thanx again BOTL's, you guysare the best people ever!!!!


If you're moving to Brooklyn you're my new hero! Best of luck, I'm jealous!

Fellow beer guy, Dan


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Positive thoughts heading your way. Hope the job works out and it's everything you want.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> If you're moving to Brooklyn you're my new hero! Best of luck, I'm jealous!
> 
> Fellow beer guy, Dan


No..not moving to BK...used to live there though, in Park Slope.... Thanx again guys...but PM me if u wanna chat about beer...do u brew???


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, in fact my brothers and I have a Victory Hop Devil Clone fermenting in the basement - once we bottle, I'm going to talk them into doing an Imperial Stout for the Holidays.

What I meant to say was that if you're going to work for Brooklyn Brewery, I'd love it - they've got some great brews. Seriously, moving into beer as an awesome thing to do.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome. I am still blown away (pun) by the class of people on this forum compared to the rest of the internet.


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say congrats on the job offer.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

:bump:......


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Yawn ... stretch ... OH, hell! Not again! Break out the tinfoil hats, kiddies, it's raining destruction!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PUNCHMAN6!!! You dog you!!!

Haha. I came home from a dinner meeting to see another USPS box sitting on the table!! Lord have mercy people!! Three bombs in the last 24 hours? My god my house is in pieces. Wife has left me and taken the kid, and the dog!!!

Oh man thank you so so so much!! Oh these sticks look sooooo good!!! 

I am in the process of uploading pics!! Stay tuned everyone to see yet another awesome bomb my David!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Gettin ready for a carpet bomb in a few days...Ummm, also gettin together a nice International bomby-poo for someone here!!! Thats all I got today...

- D


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Be careful Dave, they seem to be getting fiesty and swinging back!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

EricF said:


> Be careful Dave, they seem to be getting fiesty and swinging back!!


Yea, thats OK, they are just noobs tryin to fit in!!! LOL...seriously though, these guys ARE startin to scare me just a tiny little bit!!

:hippie:

:der:

NOT!!!!!!!!
They can try all they want...come on guys, lets see what u got!!! Pfff...thats what I thought!!!! Till next time....Peace all

- D


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

OK, sorry all, this bombing run has been on the backburner for a week or so due to me tryin to find a job!!! How is it that a chef with 21 yrs experience in some of the best restaurants in the country can't get a job??? What is wrong with this country??
Anyhow, gonna try and find time to put together some more bombs this week, Ill keep u all updated!!!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> OK, sorry all, this bombing run has been on the backburner for a week or so due to me tryin to find a job!!! How is it that a chef with 21 yrs experience in some of the best restaurants in the country can't get a job??? What is wrong with this country??
> Anyhow, gonna try and find time to put together some more bombs this week, Ill keep u all updated!!!!


I hear ya brother ... I've been a drafter / designer for 15 years and have experience in virtually every field that a drafter could be used in, and I know 4 different drafting software, and I can't find a job either!!! 
Damn economy!!!

Best of luck brother!


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

It sounds like it's time to open PunchMan's Bistro and Cigar Bar. Problem solved!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Alright guys...sorry this has been kinda slow for a bit but most of you know why!!! Well, today I got an awesome new job so Ill be sendin out bombing runs again very soon...I have to fulfill Starbucks wish this week and then I will start to gather intel on some more newbs and get these badboys in the air!!! So until next week prolly...take cover, Punchman is back in action"!!!!!!!:spider::rotfl::kev::madgrin::wave:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

PunchMan6 > :hungry::bx:bx :bx:bx:bx :bx:bx:bx :madgrin:


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

best wishes Punch!


BTW, still playing with the imperial stout recipe, I should have something soon - thanks again for the program recommendation - its been great to work with!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> OK, sorry all, this bombing run has been on the backburner for a week or so due to me tryin to find a job!!! How is it that a chef with 21 yrs experience in some of the best restaurants in the country can't get a job??? What is wrong with this country??
> Anyhow, gonna try and find time to put together some more bombs this week, Ill keep u all updated!!!!


You are a chef? What kind of restaurant and food?

I havnt read the whole thread, but in all honesty bro, if you are just getting a job again, you dont need to be sending out bombs .... but then again, all the guys that smoke cigars that I know of are more than generous! Props to ya man and good luck with the new job!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work David!!!!!

Give em *ell!!!!!! :target::biggrin:


.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratz on the new job! Most kinds of work are hard to find these days, you did good!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I aint skeered!!! eep:



Congrats on the new job! I definitely know how hard it is to find work these days ... it looks like I should hopefully be getting a job here soon selling furniture. Not what Im used to, but hey, work is work!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Alright guys...sorry this has been kinda slow for a bit but most of you know why!!! Well, today I got an awesome new job so Ill be sendin out bombing runs again very soon...I have to fulfill Starbucks wish this week and then I will start to gather intel on some more newbs and get these badboys in the air!!! So until next week prolly...take cover, Punchman is back in action"!!!!!!!:spider::rotfl::kev::madgrin::wave:


Bro no rush at all. We've been dropping bombs on each other the last couple weeks. Birds are passing each other in the air...lol.

Congrats on the job my friend. So you know what ya gotta do now. Fire up that Cohiba Maduro 5 I sent ya when your ready to celebrate!!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Alright guys...sorry this has been kinda slow for a bit but most of you know why!!! Well, today I got an awesome new job so Ill be sendin out bombing runs again very soon...I have to fulfill Starbucks wish this week and then I will start to gather intel on some more newbs and get these badboys in the air!!! So until next week prolly...take cover, Punchman is back in action"!!!!!!!:spider::rotfl::kev::madgrin::wave:


Woohoo! Welcome back - always good to see. And congrats on the job, DEFINITELY want more chefs back in business. Actually good food is hard to come by!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

dpcoz said:


> best wishes Punch!
> 
> BTW, still playing with the imperial stout recipe, I should have something soon - thanks again for the program recommendation - its been great to work with!


No prob Dan, good to hear you got that program OK...in all honesty, I think its the best brewing recipe software out there..I know many commercial breweries use it as well...let me know what u come up with for your Imp Stout...remember, use lactose and dextrose for mouthfeel, but not too much cause it wont all ferment out....
Peace bro

- D


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

zeebra said:


> You are a chef? What kind of restaurant and food?
> 
> I havnt read the whole thread, but in all honesty bro, if you are just getting a job again, you dont need to be sending out bombs .... but then again, all the guys that smoke cigars that I know of are more than generous! Props to ya man and good luck with the new job!!!


Yes I have been a chef most of my life!!! It can be a very rewarding business to be in, but at the same time stressful as all hell and, and you have to deal with ALOT of idiots, FOH and BOH!!!!! As far as food and restaurant, Im outta the kitchen for now, and happy about it to be honest, but I tend to cook whats fresh in the market and I dont do too much to it, I let the ingredients speak for themselves, however, and I dont like to label my style of cuisine, but I pull influences from all over the world, depending on my mood, the raw product, etc..... I have spent my life learning as much as I can about every cuisine out there!!!! Sorry to ramble, and thanx for the well wishes...
And I know I shouldnt be sending out bombs right now!!! Ha, you sound like my gfriend!!!! LOL...but I cant help it, I just love to taunt the noobs and the like around here!!!!!'

Peace

- D


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> Congratz on the new job! Most kinds of work are hard to find these days, you did good!


Thanx bro, and you sure said it!!!!!


cubanrob19 said:


> I aint skeered!!! eep:
> You should be!!!!
> 
> Congrats on the new job! I definitely know how hard it is to find work these days ... it looks like I should hopefully be getting a job here soon selling furniture. Not what Im used to, but hey, work is work!


Congrats on the job, you are damn straight, work is work!!!!!



Starbuck said:


> Bro no rush at all. We've been dropping bombs on each other the last couple weeks. Birds are passing each other in the air...lol.
> 
> Congrats on the job my friend. So you know what ya gotta do now. Fire up that Cohiba Maduro 5 I sent ya when your ready to celebrate!!


Thanx again brother D, that Cohiba is bein saved for a very special occasion, but when it is smoked I will definitely cherish it and the well wishes from a fellow brother...thanx D....

Peace

- D


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations on the new job! Been a long time coming.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on the job Punchman6!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Congrats on the job! I know how rough it can be, my wife has been outta work for over a year and a half...
Glad to see you're back!!


----------

